# Wingfoot Pike!!



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally got one this year. Lost another one but had fun.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice! Love how that water looks with grass like that...great catch and good job with da PIKE.

DON.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Nice! Love how that water looks with grass like that...great catch and good job with da PIKE.


Agreed! That grass looks like the waters up in Canada! Nice pike!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Good job(and avatar pic!), Poof! Now get out there and get a walleye!
Wingfoot-great diversity!-Lil Mosquito!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice!...and nice avatar too!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a rarity there.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Whaler said:


> That's a rarity there.


Very rare "pair" Indeed!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Resembles one large one cut in half


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

Poohflinger said:


> Finally got one this year. Lost another one but had fun.


I didn’t know there was pike in wingfoot wtg


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

There are Northerns everywhere. They're the natural predator around here and you can't keep them out. I know guys with Bass ponds that wonder how the Northern got in.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wingfoot is essentially a big "farm pond" fed only by rain/snowmelt runoff. If there's northerns there, "someone" put them there.(or they are "remnants" from a stocking a long time ago). I know there are a few(very few!) walleye carry-overs from stockings back in the 80's, 90's and there could even be a musky or two from West Branch brought back in live wells from past years. Having said all that, the little creek/outflow from the Wft dam merges with the ones from Mogadore and Springfield lakes making the Little Cuyahoga River. It's entirely possible northerns could follow those small waterways and somehow get into the lakes thru the dam discharges, though not real likely!


----------



## guitar csar (Apr 8, 2018)

c. j. stone said:


> Wingfoot is essentially a big "farm pond" fed only by rain/snowmelt runoff. If there's northerns there, "someone" put them there.(or they are "remnants" from a stocking a long time ago). I know there are a few(very few!) walleye carry-overs from stockings back in the 80's, 90's and there could even be a musky or two from West Branch brought back in live wells years. Having said all that, the little creek/outflow from the Wft dam merges with the ones from Mogadore and Springfield lakes making the Little Cuyahoga River. It's entirely possible northerns could follow those small waterways and somehow get into the lakes thru the dam discharges, though not real likely!


I'm no biologist but I know Northerns get into places like ponds and there's no inlet. I've heard birds can carry the eggs.


----------



## Schuylkill (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry, but the picture in the first post in this thread was not taken at Wingfoot, just look at the weeds and background. Now with that being said there have been northern taken there occasionally as well as walleye, but are very few and far between these days.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Ducks are well known pond stockers Theyll get eggs stuck to their feet and legs, land somewhere else, and off you go You cant hold back Mother Nature


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

guitar csar said:


> There are Northerns everywhere. They're the natural predator around here and you can't keep them out. I know guys with Bass ponds that wonder how the Northern got in.


Ducks bring the eggs in on there feet.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Older thread, maybe I already said this but Goodyear T&R and the Goodyear H&F Club stocked both walleyes and Northerns there off and on for many years maybe 20 plus years ago! There could easily be "remnants" of those stockings swimming in there.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I thought you were smoking something regarding the lifespan of Walleye. But, I stand corrected. A quick google indicates a possible 30 year life!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Was thinking about there could be some "limited" reproduction as well! Lots of wind-blown shorelines on every lake. That's about all they need. Berlin causeway a good example. We used to get some smaller "cigars" occasionally even a few years after they quit stocking Wft. Even at West Branch which is what got the state to restart walleye stovking there few years back. They initially stocked them til abt early 90's there.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

guitar csar said:


> I'm no biologist but I know Northerns get into places like ponds and there's no inlet. I've heard birds can carry the eggs.





DeathFromAbove said:


> Ducks are well known pond stockers Theyll get eggs stuck to their feet and legs, land somewhere else, and off you go You cant hold back Mother Nature


When I was a kid, way back before electricity  my grandfather used to take me to a farm pond about 3-4 acres in Medina county somewhere ... still remember the farmers last name was Dice, gramps used to slip him a few bucks and we'd do a little work there for the privilege, but really nice back in the 50's ... it was spring and runoff fed, no creeks of any kind ... lots of bluegills, good number of bass and a few crappies and cats, all from intentional stocking of some sort ... I twice caught a pike out of that pond, maybe 16-18" ... threw it back both times so could have been the same one but was not in the same year, had to have either been brought in by ducks carrying eggs on their feet or someone throwing the leftover "minnows" in and they grew ... I imagine a pike could keep the bluegills in better control


----------

